# Echo cs-330T or Stihl ms-192T



## voxac30dude (Feb 11, 2010)

all those who are gonna say ms-200T stop right here. im asking about cheaper climb saws and specifically which of the two is a better saw and worth the money? echo 330T or stihl 192T


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Feb 11, 2010)

I got the rear handled version of the echo 330T, the cs346. Get the MS192T or check out the Dolmar and Redmax top handles.


----------



## caotropheus (Feb 11, 2010)

voxac30dude said:


> all those who are gonna say ms-200T stop right here. im asking about cheaper climb saws and specifically which of the two is a better saw and worth the money? echo 330T or stihl 192T



Neither. I suggest you acquire Echo cs-341, top handle. It is a very versatile saw, that will deliver you the best bang for the buck in its class.

If you haven't seen this model yet in action, check this out

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNV2cj4_x-Y


----------



## jonseredman (Feb 11, 2010)

I bought a cs 330t about a year ago. It's light, starts easy and has decent power for a little saw. have no experience with the stihl


----------



## mountainlake (Feb 12, 2010)

I ran a couple 192t saws, they were just as gutless as my MS170, reved good but no power. I'm not sure if the CS346 and CS330t have the same engine design, the CS346 might be the old reed valve engine, Cliff? Steve


----------



## Cliff R (Feb 12, 2010)

Correct, the CS-346 is the old reed valve engine, probably the same one used on the CS-341. They are not high rpm designs, and very slow in comparison to the CS-330 and CS-360T's. 

I'd opt for the CS-360T over the CS-330T, same case, a few more cc's and not much differnce in price. 

Never ran any top handle Stihl other than a really old 015? and a MS-200T. If you are climbing for a living, I'd lean toward the MS-200, mostly because of the size/balance and power to weight ratio. Difficult to find a nice 200 used, most are BEAT to death.....Cliff


----------



## MCW (Feb 12, 2010)

I'll be honest in saying that I haven't personally used any of the mentioned saws but I do know that many local and interstate citrus and almond pruning contractors are dropping Stihl top handles like flies, including the 200T, and going to the Echo top handled saws. Not sure which model though. Cheaper to start with, cheaper to maintain, better local dealers  , and these guys are also saying they're more reliable. They cop a hammering.


----------



## barneyrb (Feb 12, 2010)

voxac30dude said:


> all those who are gonna say ms-200T stop right here. im asking about cheaper climb saws and specifically which of the two is a better saw and worth the money? echo 330T or stihl 192T



You've got a CS-360T in your signature so why are you asking this question?


----------



## Cliff R (Feb 12, 2010)

"I'll be honest in saying that I haven't personally used any of the mentioned saws but I do know that many local and interstate citrus and almond pruning contractors are dropping Stihl top handles like flies, including the 200T, and going to the Echo top handled saws."


I could see that happening. The problem with Echo's new CS-330T and CS-360T is that Echo top handle saws are "labeled" underpowered and slow because of the old reed valve engine models they produced. 

The new piston ported models have a built in rev limiter (14,500rpms) that makes the operator think the are getting plenty of fuel, when they are actually set quite lean. This has caused enough P/C failures to give them a bad reputation in some circles.

I bought one, set the carb and ran the crap out of it for about 6 months. Then I opened up the muffler and really turned it up. Quite impressive for a little top handle saw, and dead solid reliable to date. It's power rivals the MS-200T, (even though Stihl fans don't want to hear that nonsense) and has proven to be a very well built little saw.

The negatives are a bit "bulky" for a top handle, but since I kept over $300 in my pocket vs buying the Stihl, I can live with it!.....Cliff


----------



## mountainlake (Feb 12, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> I got the rear handled version of the echo 330T, the cs346. Get the MS192T or check out the Dolmar and Redmax top handles.



Wrong again. Steve


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Feb 12, 2010)

mountainlake said:


> Wrong again. Steve



Thanks *Cliff* for the correction. Either way, I think there are better choices out there than the echos.


----------



## mountainlake (Feb 12, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> Thanks *Cliff* for the correction. Either way, I think there are better choices out there than the echos.



I don't spout my mouth about something I don't know that's why I asked Cliff. There might be better choices than a Echo but the gutless 192t is not one of them and that comes from working on and running a couople of them. Steve


----------



## 385XP (Feb 12, 2010)

The 192 will run pretty good with a 3/8 muffler mod.Alot of of the tree trimmers around here run the 192 stihl and echo top handles. I dont think you could go wrong with either brand of saw really.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Feb 12, 2010)

mountainlake said:


> I don't spout my mouth about something I don't know that's why I asked Cliff. There might be better choices than a Echo but the gutless 192t is not one of them and that comes from working on and running a couople of them. Steve



Gutless is a better word when talking about echos. The 330/360 will need much more power than my 346 to run with a 192, I just don't see that to be true. I could be wrong though.


----------



## 385XP (Feb 12, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> Gutless is a better word when talking about echos. The 330/360 will need much more power than my 346 to run with a 192, I just don't see that to be true. I could be wrong though.


192s run good stock but better modified.I think the 192 is a good buy for what you get really.rbtrees mod really does work on a 192 and only cost about 5.00 to do plus a half hours time.


----------



## mountainlake (Feb 12, 2010)

The 192t saws I ran were gutless stock, maybe they pick up a lot with a muff mod. If the 192t was a different brand they would be labeled a POS. No build quality and no power. Steve


----------



## rbtree (Feb 12, 2010)

I won't run a 192 in stock form......muffler modded, they're plenty peppy. But the saw's best feature is its weight..which is far less than those bulky, heavy new Echo's....

Reports are that the 360 Echo has good power.....but there's nothing else about it that would even get me to try one.


----------



## 385XP (Feb 12, 2010)

rbtree said:


> I won't run a 192 in stock form......muffler modded, they're plenty peppy. But the saw's best feature is its weight..which is far less than those bulky, heavy new Echo's....
> 
> Reports are that the 360 Echo has good power.....but there's nothing else about it that would even get me to try one.


The weight is why i got mine. But after doing your mod it is a whole different saw.


----------



## miking (Feb 12, 2010)

I like my 192 but you have to use it for what it is ... a pruning saw. If you try and tackle anything much more than 4 inches or lean on it you'll be very disappointed. But if you use it for what it's intended to do it works great.


----------



## Cliff R (Feb 12, 2010)

"Thanks Cliff for the correction. Either way, I think there are better choices out there than the echos."

It's just tough to talk about Echo's top handle saws without folks remembering the old reed valve engine designs. Even the larger CS-341 is a LOT slower than a CS-360T, and doesn't have as much mid-range power either. 

Echo did a fine job with the CS-330 and CS-360T's in the engine department, but I'm not sure what they were thinking when they rounded them off and made them big/fat/bulky? 

IF they made a nice stream-line version of the CS-360T, it would me my first choice for a climbing saw. The power production isn't that much different than the MS-200T. Even with that said, IF I were climbing for a living, the MS-200T would be hanging from my belt. 

Since I just wanted a top handle saw to be part of the line-up here, for going after many of the downed Beech trees we see in the summer, with about a million small limbs on them, the CS-360T meets all my expectations from that sort of saw, and then some.......Cliff


----------



## bytehoven (Feb 12, 2010)

MS192T with 12" .043" Picco Micro bar/chain

Tune that baby right, and is does the job well up to around 6". Mod the muffler for faster/stronger cutting above 6". 8" and above requires patience or a stronger saw. However, for one handed pruning, the 192T with a 12" Picco Micro setup is about as light as it gets.


----------



## diz_freak (Nov 18, 2014)

I have both, the echo 330t is a bit heavier but more power and I like how it feels. Stihl 192t is lighter and the chainbrakes are much nicer with stihl. I recommend the stihl, it will do the job and help your shoulders


----------

